# Stuck in neutral, literally.



## cruzegirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I bought my 2011 Automatic Eco in the beginning of May and took it in to the dealer in June for both recalls. It came back in the same condition.

Last Friday, I was pulling out of a parking space, and shifted into drive. The car wouldn't go forward, the DIC indicated the car was still in neutral. Reverse worked, park worked, but drive and manual both displayed neutral on the screen. I could rev the car but it wouldn't move - it was obviously stuck in neutral.

Called OnStar, got it towed. Dealer fixed it, saying that a cable on the transmission was loose, they cleared the code, and everything was okay.

Got it back, and shifting to drive feels "mushy" now. Park and reverse have definite spots where the stick feels like it "clicks" into place, but both neutral and drive feel mushy and I don't remember it being like this before. It's so bad that a few times, I have thought I was in drive and it's been in neutral. Also, when it is in drive, I can wiggle the stick quite a bit. Is this normal? Should I take it back to the dealer for another check?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It's probably cause of how the cable is "adjusted" now. From my experience, sometimes it's hard to get back that from the factory feel when adjusting or messing with tranny cables. I would take it back, if it bothers you, and have them redo it. I would compare it to how a new car on their lot feels.


----------

